# Advice: Trek X-Caliber 6/7 vs Scott Aspect 930 vs Giant Talon vs Cannondale Trail 4/5



## LocoJoe (Jun 14, 2015)

First post here and glad you guys exist.
40 year old looking to get back into saddle and ride just for fun during free time. Current bike is a dusty 18 year old Schwinn Gary Fisher, when Schwinn was still strong.

Able to spend $650 to $900 for a reputable mountain bike brand and includes fork lockout and hydraulic disc brakes.

Bikes considering:
Trek x-caliber 6 $750
Trek x-caliber 7 $900
Scott Aspect 950 $600
Scott Aspect 930 $850
Cannondale Trail 5 $750
Cannondale Trail 4 $900
Giant Talon 3 $680

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

If you don't have any reasons to choose the X Cal 6 over the X Cal 7, just take it out of the list, since the 7 is just better in many ways, specially because it has a better fork.

I'd do the same with the Giant and the Scott 950, they have XCT and XCM forks and slighty lower spec than the rest, but doesn't make them bad. They are just lower end so if you can get a better bike, then there's no point in including them unless you love the color scheme.

So between:
-X Cal 7
-Trail 5
-Trail 4
-Aspect 950

Someone else can give you a better idea of what are the differences between them, since i have only ridden the X Cal 7.
All i can say is that you should test them if you can. Doesn't matter if a bike has better spec but you don't feel good riding it. Even color can be a deal breaker, specially to me.
I'd say you should get the X Cal because it got a Rockshox fork, which is a big improvement over the Suntours, or the Scott because it still got a decent fork, the XCR, and the Shimano brakes that, as long as i'm aware, work perfect for the money you pay for them. 
Never used Hayes before, so i can't speak for them, but that doesn't mean they can't be just as good. Also, i never liked Cannondales since i always thought they are over priced, but that might happen just in here.

It's my opinion, so again, go, test them, and pick your favorite. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## LocoJoe (Jun 14, 2015)

Seen several Diamondback hardtail at such stores as ***** and Sports Authority. Are there any good Diamondback in the $600-$800 price range that could go against such as Trek, Scott, Cannondale and Giant?? Going to try a few this week, just trying to weed some out beforehand. Thanks.


----------



## ddbtoth (Apr 8, 2015)

I would avoid D I c k s and SA, use a local bike shop, they will be much more knowledgeable and helpful. I have the Trek 7 and really enjoy it-liked the specialized Stumpjumper too, but that shop was on the ass-end of San Antonio, so I went with the Trek because the shop was closer (which really does matter).


----------



## rappa29 (Jun 6, 2015)

ddbtoth said:


> ...use a local bike shop, they will be much more knowledgeable and helpful.


This!
I bought a Trek XCaliber8 based on test riding and how helpful my local shop was.

BTW, based on local inventory, I narrowed my search down to Trek. So I only test rode Trek (Marlin, XCaliber6, XCaliber8).


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

LocoJoe said:


> Seen several Diamondback hardtail at such stores as ***** and Sports Authority. Are there any good Diamondback in the $600-$800 price range that could go against such as Trek, Scott, Cannondale and Giant?? Going to try a few this week, just trying to weed some out beforehand. Thanks.


There are, but i have no clue about the shops you listed. If there's a LBS that does actually have diamondback, you might want to check the Overdrive 29er line of bikes.

Diamondback Bicycles - Overdrive Sport

MSRP of the Ovedrive Sport is $800, so its the closest you could get to the bikes you already have listed. Spec is pretty similar to the rest, but still a lower end fork than the Trek, a Suntour crank that might be better or worse than regular Shimano Acera/Alivio cranks, and if you don't have a good and trusty LBS to help you out in case the bike has problems, i would avoid it.
But the bike itself, should be a good buy if you like how it rides.


----------



## JodyG (Jun 4, 2015)

I bought an X-cal 7 this year and am loving it. I prefer the Shimano shifting over the SRAM on the 6. I also liked the RockShox better than the Suntour. The XC30 has rebound control on top pf preload and lockout. The big gear on the casette was two teeth bigger which probably doesn't mean a lot, but I wanted the easiest granny gear I could get. Overall I'm quite pleased, and the bike has taken a beating so far.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Scot Aspect 930, Trek X 7, and the Trail 5 have the best forks. Ride them and see which one you like best.


----------



## sillykumquat (Sep 9, 2015)

Looking at the Marin, maybe the Trail and definitely the Trek X-cal 7; which did you end up getting?


----------



## Dcr5468 (Sep 4, 2015)

Specifically ask if they have prior year models still in the shop. I was in your same position as you but ended up with a vastly better Scott Scale 750 that was a 2014 bike for just a few hundred more than "entry level" bikes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sillykumquat (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't even know where the nearest Scott dealer is.. I'm starting to really look into Marin, they have a comparable bike for lower than the Trek's price.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Sep 4, 2015)

Scott's dealer network is spotty depending on what area you are in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sillykumquat (Sep 9, 2015)

I said F*** it and bought a 2016 Trek X-Caliber 8 in Black/ orange for $962. He originally said $925 but had to adjust according to tax. Do I regret it? We'll see in a year


----------



## Pizzabert (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry I'm new to MTBR and late to the game. I am also new to riding and I prefer single track over all other riding. I have a 2015 X-cal 7. I am 50 years old, 6'2" and weigh a little shy of 225lbs. That being said, my amateurish riding style has taken a huge toll on my bike. My form has definitely gotten better but in the earlier days of spring and summer, I beat the snap out of the bike and its components. If you get this bike and ride in anyway like me (again; hard but without proper form), you should plan on spending some more money to repair or upgrade some of the components. You should also learn how to perform maintenance on your bike or plan on paying someone to do it for you. 

The components are lower-to-mid level components. The tires that come on it (Bontager XR1) are horrible on anything that is not a packed dry trail. The rims…again, entry level. My back spokes loosened enough that my back tire started wobbling after about a month of riding. Same thing happened to my front rim. I have since spent the money on the right tools and now I can true my own rims. The frame is solid. The XC30 front shock has so far held up to my needs. The gears are adequate and after initial break in (mostly just adjusting due to cable stretch) are still working fine. 

I like the bike and I ride it at least 2 or 3 times a week. A little tweaking here, a little tweaking there and all is well.

Here’s what I replaced and if necessary, why:

The stock pedals are mostly nylon and have a small platform with no traction. Replaced them with Shimano saints. 
The Bontrager XR1 tires have no traction where I ride (MA, ME, VT, NH). Replaced them with larger Kenda Nevegals.
Front rim got taco’d and replace with same bontrager AT 650 rim. I will upgrade to tubless in the near future.
Removed the large chain ring and replaced with raceface bash guard.
Removed the seatpost and replaced with a thudbuster. Did this early on because my lower back was killing me. Realized it was killing me because my lazy, fat a—was in the saddle way too long during my rides. Which is also one of the main reasons why my bike was taking a beating. Don’t need the thudbuster anymore but it is comfortable on the long rides out from the trail.

So, right now I am looking at a $1300 (not counting tools), originally $800 (My friend owns the LBS so he cut me a deal.) bike that will only cost me more as I upgrade.

That’s my 2 cents.


----------

